# Managed hunt



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I got drawn for a managed hunt on the local conservation area. Had been trying to get drawn for 4 years. What a disappointment!! Over 300 people on 4000 acres and none of them had any courtesy about them. They walked through, over and all around me!! One guy walked right down the middle of a food plot I was watching. I saw lots of sign but no deer & only 1 turkey! Don't think I'll be doing one of those again unless they give areas for people to hunt.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

That's sad.

I quit hunting in Az a couple years before moving from there because of all the people out in the hills, and so much shooting I heard (one time I counted over 100 shots before noon on opening day of deer season from my place, 20 some miles out of town). I rarely see anyone when hunting in Wy, and only hear a few shots off in the distance very occasionally.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

That many hunters on 4000 ac is mighty crowded


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Gregg Alexander said:


> That many hunters on 4000 ac is mighty crowded


Sounds like whoever has the land wants to get rid of a lot of deer to have that many hunters potentially there at the same time. I've always had two thoughts on hunting deer. When I hunt deer, I want to be either the only one in the woods or just one of many. If by myself, I hunt for the deer. If one of many, I let the deer come to me. One has to know the land and the routes that the deer take when there is human activity near them. Be in position to intercept and you are virtually guaranteed at least a running shot. Watching a feeding plot only works if one can get there long before sunrise and then return an hour before sunset. During the rest of the daylight hours, may as well do what the deer do, bed down and sleep. 

Martin


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I drew out at Busch CA once. Had the exact same experince you did. Friends always ask me if I want to put in for another drawing...No thank you. I thank my lucky stars to have a privately owned piece of ground to hunt. There are lots of deer on those C.A. but they sure aren't worth getting shot or shooting someone else by mistake.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

The last club I was in we had 4500 ac and 30 members, that was 150 ac per hunter. You could expect only about 5-8 hunters on any given day.
Since I hunt my own land for the last 25yrs, I hunt on 280ac all by my self, except for the cows coming trough every once in a while. I have killed deer feeding at hay racks as well. I only have 2 tree stands and 1 shooting house on a green field. I mostly hunt the bottoms near bedding areas.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I quit hunting on public lands decades ago, too many idiots with rifles for my taste, I've got friends that own 2500 acres and I've been helping with bailing for as long as I remember and some years if I'm too busy to shoot my own they give me 3 or 4 a year.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I just got back from Caney Mountain last week.Had a Good time,did shoot a Doe but she made her way over to a bunch other hunters.










I've been to that hunt several times in the last 20 years.Killed a Really Huge Buck in '93 but the last night of this Hunt was the best being the only one on the place.










big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This will be my first Opening of Firearms Season on Public Land in years.100,000+ acres hard telling how it will be.I have hunted it durring the week and Late Season without seeing many other people.

big rockpile


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

To dangerous for me. I hunt on my own 159 acres.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Rock,

I grew up there! I've heard good and bad about Caney. Camp there during memorial weekend. Not many people there then!

TH


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Checking the cows this morning , getting a drink of water out of 1 of my tanks was a 10 pt. Over the next hill was 3 does grazing with a group of cows.


----------

